# Question about C7...



## Sizzle709 (29 Mar 2011)

Hello all,

I'm a left handed shooter and was i just wondering if the C7 is able to me modified in a way that the casing can eject from the left side instead of the right? As I dont want the shells to be flying past my face. 

Thanks, 

Sean


----------



## medicineman (29 Mar 2011)

Dude, they only eject to the right, and therefore by your face if you shoot left handed.  There aren't (to my knowledge) any receivers out there for lefties.

MM


----------



## dapaterson (29 Mar 2011)

No.  Ejection port is on the right hand side of the weapon.  There is a deflector intended to keep casings from hitting a left-handed shooter in the face.


----------



## Dissident (29 Mar 2011)

The issued C7? No. I'm not left handed, but I have never heard of a report of a left handed shooter being hit in the face by a casing.

Stag arms does have left ejecting rifles/uppers for civilians.


----------



## Sizzle709 (29 Mar 2011)

I am not worried about getting hit in the face.. Nor am I really that worried about casings flying out of the the rifle, I feel that I would just be distracted by it but I'll just have to wait and see. Thank you for the replys.


----------



## JSR OP (29 Mar 2011)

I'm a left handed shooter, and I can tell you, you have nothing to worry about.  I have never, ever been hit in the face, or distracted by a spent casing flying by my face!  Besides, the eye that you would have not looking through the sight would be closed anyhow. I don't know of many people that shoot with both eyes open.


----------



## Sythen (29 Mar 2011)

JSR OP said:
			
		

> Besides, the eye that you would have not looking through the sight would be closed anyhow. I don't know of many people that shoot with both eyes open.



I don't know anyone that can hit the broad side of a barn that doesn't shoot with both eyes open.


----------



## Sizzle709 (29 Mar 2011)

Thanks for the post JSR Op.. Was waiting for a fellow leftys opinion and advice. I didn't take into consideration the eyes closed aspect. And I feel like one eye closed is way easier to use the iron sight and the proper way to use it?


----------



## MikeL (29 Mar 2011)

Sizzle, you may use Iron Sights in St Jean(or are they now using Elcans?) But once you get past basic you will start using the C79/A2 sight.  Also, depending on the shoot you will shoot with one eye open or with both eyes open(mostly for closer engagements)


----------



## JSR OP (30 Mar 2011)

Sythen said:
			
		

> I don't know anyone that can hit the broad side of a barn that doesn't shoot with both eyes open.



Its a good thing I'm not shooting at the broad side of any barns then!  ;D


----------



## JSR OP (30 Mar 2011)

Sizzle709 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the post JSR Op.. Was waiting for a fellow leftys opinion and advice. I didn't take into consideration the eyes closed aspect. And I feel like one eye closed is way easier to use the iron sight and the proper way to use it?



Its what I know.  One eye closed that is.   Now that being said, I haven't done any close engagement shoots like Skeletor mentioned or Sythen may be implying, so I can't say one way or another on the best way there.  As the name implys, I'm just a Radop Sig Op ACISS IST...  Communicator....  I don't really shoot all that often.


----------



## Sizzle709 (30 Mar 2011)

That's the trade I am merit listed for.. Do you mind if I pm you and ask you a few questions? Again thanks for the advice.


----------



## Buttercup (30 Mar 2011)

JSR OP
There are no mod's for the ejection port to change it from right to left. Like our friend from the VRI stated you must be careful, my wife is also in the forces and a lefty shooter, she has been burned by casings. As for the eyes you should have them both open.


----------



## JSR OP (30 Mar 2011)

DCell said:
			
		

> JSR OP
> There are no mod's for the ejection port to change it from right to left. Like our friend from the VRI stated you must be careful, my wife is also in the forces and a lefty shooter, she has been burned by casings. As for the eyes you should have them both open.



Thanks for that info DCell, but I've been shooting the C7 since it replaced the FN.  I know what side the ejection port is on.  I think you wanted to direct your reply to Sizzle709


----------



## JSR OP (30 Mar 2011)

Sizzle709 said:
			
		

> That's the trade I am merit listed for.. Do you mind if I pm you and ask you a few questions? Again thanks for the advice.



Fire away! (Excuse the pun)   ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Mar 2011)

Question answered.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

